# Beach Foot-ball



## Frequency (Dec 27, 2010)

*C&C Please...*


1








*2*







*3*







*4*







*5*







*6*






*7*






*8*


----------



## IDLaxStar (Dec 27, 2010)

soccer


----------



## Frequency (Dec 28, 2010)

*9*






*10*







11







*12*






*13*







*14*







*15*


----------



## Formatted (Dec 28, 2010)

Some of them are out of focus and you can get a better angle if you get lower. Other than that not bad.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 28, 2010)

the PP are horrible and they are not very consistent. Plus putting 1 image per post isnt very effective. I cant see all the photos to give you CC because they are on 1st page.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 28, 2010)

Lotsa shots there... but what the heck happened to #7 and #9??  Looks like your photoshop went crazy.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 28, 2010)

Why 14 separate posts'? Why not just 'EDIT' the original post?.. No wonder you have 1,228 post. HAHA!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 28, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Why 14 separate posts'? Why not just 'EDIT' the original post?.. No wonder you have 1,228 post. HAHA!



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Dec 28, 2010)

It almost looks like the ball was added into #7.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 29, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Why 14 separate posts'? Why not just 'EDIT' the original post?.. No wonder you have 1,228 post. HAHA!



True; 1228 is too a big number for such a small time; but it is not just because i post separately but i try to attend most of the post 

Thanks to all your suggestions 

Regards 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Hooligan Dan said:


> It almost looks like the ball was added into #7.



Hey Dan, apparently that is; just waiting who to point it out  

Regards 

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



bazooka said:


> Lotsa shots there... but what the heck happened to #7 and #9??  Looks like your photoshop went crazy.




Dear Bazooka,

In #9 ball was where it is seen  ; believe me 

Added Later: I got it now only; actually i did not see those bubbles....  it happened how, i yet don't remember; actually i do things hasty (to save time  ) which is not at all a good practice

Regards 

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Schwettylens said:


> *the PP are horrible .....*



Nothing caan be a better expression..... 

:lmao:

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2010)

As per your suggestions, i have compiled them into two groups, retaining the chronology of comment, came in between.
Since personally i hold that i have no right to remove or alter a post upon which some one else has commented about, i have not removed those images which were worst in PP;  instead, i post the modified versions  below; the greatest fault on my part is that while i modify image, i do it without enlarging it; so many awkward things go unnoticed; i think i managed to do it better this time; thank you all; regards 

*7, modified*






*9, modified*


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the only one I thought isnt bad.  The rest are over saturated, too much blown areas, blurry, out of focus.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2010)

Best thing about them is you called it by it's real name FOOTBALL


----------



## Frequency (Dec 30, 2010)

*16*

and the last few...







*17*







*18*







*19*







*20*







*21*






I just want to convey their spirit; that is all  

Regards


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 1, 2011)

You caught some nice moments but as other stated, a bit over the top with the editing.  Sport photos shouldn't need much processing.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you Schumionbike,

That is very much; your suggestion are noteworthy

Regards


----------



## atristica (Jan 7, 2011)

i think the black and white photo is really good


----------



## atristica (Jan 7, 2011)

where did you take these photos?


----------



## Compaq (Jan 7, 2011)

There are major traces of magic brush using in a few photos. I'm not really a fan of changing the picture like that. Others don't mind. To me, photography is about capturing the scene like it is. And putting something in there which wasn't there in the first place isn't right, imo. Editing saturation and contrast is another thing, though.

I admire your wish of capturing their spirit, though!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with you and decided to be like that only as far as possible

Regards


----------



## justphotos (Jan 22, 2011)

the first thread posted was very good.....the last photo was especially well done


----------



## Frequency (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Just

Regards


----------

